# Bleach in DWC



## William1976 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello, I have resorted to adding 8 drops per gallon of bleach to my 5 gallon bubble bucket after battling the slime. After researching, it seems to have no ill effect to the plant. Just curious if anyone else has used bleach and if so at what strength? How was your results?

I have tried H2O2 30ml/gal at 17.5% NO HELP

I have tried Sub B, voodoo juice, and orca NO HELP

I have clean setup with optimal res temps NO HELP

None of these have done a thing an so I have decided to run a sterile solution. Please don't waste your time advising me to try any of these techniques I have already mentioned or to brew a tea. My question is strictly about the use of bleach in a sterile environment, nothing else. Thank you all for your time and advice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2016)

dutchmaster zone. it's chlorine and copper. cheap and easy to use (not quite as cheap as regular bleach). i use at 2mL/gallon.


----------



## William1976 (Mar 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> dutchmaster zone. it's chlorine and copper. cheap and easy to use (not quite as cheap as regular bleach). i use at 2mL/gallon.


You ever figured up how much chlorine your are adding at that rate?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2016)

nope. it's enough to never get root rot. you could look at the label online and maybe figure it out.


----------



## William1976 (Mar 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> nope. it's enough to never get root rot. you could look at the label online and maybe figure it out.


Yeah, I just emailed them. I just am trying to validate the use of chlorine as being a safe tool to us in hydroponics. So many jump on the teas, bennies, and h202 bandwagon that if you even attempt to mention using bleach they rip your guts out. I however see no problem using it as a cheap and effective preventive against pathogens. And the more I think about it, it seems the plant will have that much more oxygen without the bennies there to consume it. Added some this morning and have been monitoring, so far so good.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2016)

been using it for 4 years now in hydro.


----------



## William1976 (Mar 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> been using it for 4 years now in hydro.


Do you use start to finish?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2016)

if you are on muni water, you drink bleach everyday


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2016)

William1976 said:


> Do you use start to finish?


of course!


----------



## William1976 (Mar 10, 2016)

I use deep well water from a spigot out at my moms house. Best water I found so far, my town water is 650ppm, barley potable, hers however is in the low 200's. I may have to get me some of that zone. Looks cheap enough and seems like it would last a while.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2016)

i mix RO and well water. no need for cal/mg that way. 

a liter was like 13 bucks on ebay. i use 20mL a week. so yeah, it lasts a long time.


----------



## William1976 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I will have to give it a shot.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 10, 2016)

William1976 said:


> Yeah, I just emailed them. I just am trying to validate the use of chlorine as being a safe tool to us in hydroponics. So many jump on the teas, bennies, and h202 bandwagon that if you even attempt to mention using bleach they rip your guts out. I however see no problem using it as a cheap and effective preventive against pathogens. And the more I think about it, it seems the plant will have that much more oxygen without the bennies there to consume it. Added some this morning and have been monitoring, so far so good.


I mentioned bleach on another site and it was like I was Frankenstein being chased by the village with torches lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> I mentioned bleach on another site and it was like I was Frankenstein being chased by the village with torches lol.


hey budley, you surprised we haven't seen a post about oxygen concentrators and 180% oxygen saturation from our buddy in Minnesota?


----------



## William1976 (Mar 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> hey budley, you surprised we haven't seen a post about oxygen concentrators and 180% oxygen saturation from our buddy in Minnesota?


Well, been bubbling it for about ten hours now and the water is kinda cloudy with little pieces of root floating around. U think that is just dead material? Should I change results again tomorrow with fresh?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2016)

i would get the roots out for sure. maybe just like a kitchen strainer if the pieces are big enough? if not, dump and change would not hurt at all.


----------



## William1976 (Mar 10, 2016)

Probably just change tomorrow morning. I'm guessing with each change the dead materials and cloudiness will abate?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2016)

i'm guessing you maybe had a bit of root rot that the bleach killed and the dead roots are sloughing off


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> hey budley, you surprised we haven't seen a post about oxygen concentrators and 180% oxygen saturation from our buddy in Minnesota?


LOL, now that you mention it lol. Hoping aero gets his free one in the mail soon .


----------



## Steve Man (Mar 10, 2016)

I fought rot for my entire first time and at the end began using pool shock to use in the root zone. The last 2 weeks i cleared almost 80% of it up (I used bennies and h202 with no success) . Second run and i havnt seen a single sign of any root problems and the plants are nearly double what they were my first run. All you need is like a gram a gallon and then like 21ml every 3 days per 5 gal. Also a huge plus is i took a clone (first time ever) and i couldnt get it to root no matter what i did, used pool shock and bam 100% success rate and 3/3 cloned! If you do clone tho and use a spray bottle make sure not to use any shock in it


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2016)

Steve Man said:


> I fought rot for my entire first time and at the end began using pool shock to use in the root zone. The last 2 weeks i cleared almost 80% of it up (I used bennies and h202 with no success) . Second run and i havnt seen a single sign of any root problems and the plants are nearly double what they were my first run. All you need is like a gram a gallon and then like 21ml every 3 days per 5 gal. Also a huge plus is i took a clone (first time ever) and i couldnt get it to root no matter what i did, used pool shock and bam 100% success rate and 3/3 cloned! If you do clone tho and use a spray bottle make sure not to use any shock in it


i think one mistake alot of people make is that they add bleach to the reservoir only to get rid of a case of rot. you really need to soak from the bottom of the stem thru the entire root zone to get all the nooks and crannies. i took my whole plant, net pot and all, and dunked it in a 5 gal bucket with a max load of dutchmaster zone for about an hour.


----------



## taproot (Mar 10, 2016)

Steve Man said:


> I fought rot for my entire first time and at the end began using pool shock to use in the root zone. The last 2 weeks i cleared almost 80% of it up (I used bennies and h202 with no success) . Second run and i havnt seen a single sign of any root problems and the plants are nearly double what they were my first run. All you need is like a gram a gallon and then like 21ml every 3 days per 5 gal. Also a huge plus is i took a clone (first time ever) and i couldnt get it to root no matter what i did, used pool shock and bam 100% success rate and 3/3 cloned! If you do clone tho and use a spray bottle make sure not to use any shock in it


I think the original recipe is 1 gram of htc pool shock mixed with one gallon distilled water and then add to rez at 5 ml per 5 gallons. The shock is super strong ..too much will shock them pretty hard! If you're using more and getting by then good to know. Are you using well water or city as the city already has a little chlorine in it. Also make sure you the the correct kind of shock as they have sodium based ones that will overload the plant with salt. Again, the original recipie said to use the following ones that have CH as the ingredient as it add as little extra CAL instead of salt. Most any walmart will start stocking this now since pool season is coming ..a bag of htc pool shock is $6 and will last you a very long time.

*Calcium Hypochlorite*


----------



## Steve Man (Mar 10, 2016)

taproot said:


> I think the original recipe is 1 gram of htc pool shock mixed with one gallon distilled water and then add to rez at 5 ml per 5 gallons. The shock is super strong ..too much will shock them pretty hard! If you're using more and getting by then good to know. Are you using well water or city as the city already has a little chlorine in it. Also make sure you the the correct kind of shock as they have sodium based ones that will overload the plant with salt. Again, the original recipie said to use the following ones that have CH as the ingredient as it add as little extra CAL instead of salt. Most any walmart will start stocking this now since pool season is coming ..a bag of htc pool shock is $6 and will last you a very long time.
> 
> *Calcium Hypochlorite*


First thing i looked for was ch on the label. My current roots are going wild but it could also be because of rapid rooter from gh. However towards the end of my first i had a ton of roots most brown or slime and 3 days into using it i had tons of new roots flooding out of the net pot and allot of the discoloration either cleared up or they fell off and left them for me... how nice.

If you are in dwc pool shock (for me atleast) is a no brainier from now on


----------



## William1976 (Mar 11, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm guessing you maybe had a bit of root rot that the bleach killed and the dead roots are sloughing off


Day 2 using bleach 5.25% @ .5ml/gal. Today is the second day of bleach treatment. At the end of day one, before lights out, I checked res. Solution was cloudy, with bits and pieces of old roots. Airstones were clean, which I believe is a good sign, as that was a heavy collecting spot of the slime. Today I changed res solution again with fresh, sterilized again my bubble buckets and added 2ml of bleach for 4 gallons. Yesterday I added 1.7 but since bleach is 5.25% instead of 6% I bumped it up a bit. Plants looked healthy, more so on this second day as they did with a weeks worth of H2O2 treatment and 10 times better than they did using bennies. I will continue to change res water daily until the cloudiness and debris has subsided.


----------



## William1976 (Mar 11, 2016)

Steve Man said:


> First thing i looked for was ch on the label. My current roots are going wild but it could also be because of rapid rooter from gh. However towards the end of my first i had a ton of roots most brown or slime and 3 days into using it i had tons of new roots flooding out of the net pot and allot of the discoloration either cleared up or they fell off and left them for me... how nice.
> 
> If you are in dwc pool shock (for me atleast) is a no brainier from now on


Thank you for the pool shock advice. I may try at a later date, but I am currently invested in this bleach technique. I will continue this approach and update daily. Your advice and insight are appreciated.


----------



## adower (Mar 11, 2016)

.5ml/gal for upkeep. 2ml/gal for killing stuff lol


----------



## NVGrower (Mar 13, 2016)

Here's a question for you. Your sick, you get your weed from your shop, your told it's been treated with bleach and pool shock. Why would you ever do that to your plants? Don't be so cheap, your acting like the Koch brothers would, stop maximizing profits and get a bottle of h202 run it for 24 hours and then add hydroguard or pondzyme.


----------



## taproot (Mar 13, 2016)

Well, I flush for the last week or so; but I'm not concerned with chlorine much which is what pool shock is. I mean it's chloride ions which are natural and healthy when kept in balance. And, I like the fact that I'm using something natural to disinfect with. It's cheap, it's widely available, it works extremely well and it's a natural ion despite it's synthesized. I do see your point but I don't find chlorine much of a threat as oppose to some of the other chemicals that are sold. Besides, without the chloride ion we'd still be dying of dysentery.


----------



## NVGrower (Mar 13, 2016)

Go swimming after shocking your pool. Tell me if you want to smoke that even after a flush man. Capitalism only works long term with unregulated personal responsibility.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 14, 2016)

NVGrower said:


> Go swimming after shocking your pool. Tell me if you want to smoke that even after a flush man. Capitalism only works long term with unregulated personal responsibility.


Ummm just a note but most hydroponic veggies are grown using chlorine as a disinfectant in commercial ops. They don't use hydroguard lol. I use hydroguard but see nothing wrong with using chlorine if it works for you, I have used it all and for my little hobby grow hydroguard works well.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 14, 2016)

NVGrower said:


> Here's a question for you. Your sick, you get your weed from your shop, your told it's been treated with bleach and pool shock. Why would you ever do that to your plants? Don't be so cheap, your acting like the Koch brothers would, stop maximizing profits and get a bottle of h202 run it for 24 hours and then add hydroguard or pondzyme.


Unless their spraying bleach on the buds it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MedicalMike420 (Mar 14, 2016)

What type of bleach are you using? I was thinking about this for a single plant. I have Clorox germicidal. I don't understand what bleach is what but I'm going shopping today so I'll just pick up whatever other people use.
Did u use 8 drops a gal for the first time or did u soak it in a stronger amount?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 14, 2016)

MedicalMike420 said:


> What type of bleach are you using? I was thinking about this for a single plant. I have Clorox germicidal. I don't understand what bleach is what but I'm going shopping today so I'll just pick up whatever other people use.
> Did u use 8 drops a gal for the first time or did u soak it in a stronger amount?


Just make sure it has no additives and is pure.


----------



## MedicalMike420 (Mar 14, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Just make sure it has no additives and is pure.


hos do I know which ones are additive free and pure, they all say he same shit I thought. Am I looking for laundry bleach or something else. I'm going to Home Depot


----------



## NVGrower (Mar 14, 2016)

You people pool shocking and adding bleach to your resivours and using non-consumable product for your medical plants are the reasons why all these people are getting sued and you'll have super tight regulations one day. If your growing in a non medical state damn I feel sorry for your unsuspecting consumers. I smoke 2 oz a week roughly and with that much I really worry about the build ups of things on the plants.


----------



## MedicalMike420 (Mar 14, 2016)

NVGrower said:


> You people pool shocking and adding bleach to your resivours and using non-consumable product for your medical plants are the reasons why all these people are getting sued and you'll have super tight regulations one day. If your growing in a non medical state damn I feel sorry for your unsuspecting consumers. I smoke 2 oz a week roughly and with that much I really worry about the build ups of things on the plants.


I'd rather have a little bleach in my weed then lose thousands of dollars and hours of hard work. Obviously this is being used as a last resort. Probably smoked it before and didn't even know.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2016)

NVGrower said:


> You people pool shocking and adding bleach to your resivours and using non-consumable product for your medical plants are the reasons why all these people are getting sued and you'll have super tight regulations one day. If your growing in a non medical state damn I feel sorry for your unsuspecting consumers. I smoke 2 oz a week roughly and with that much I really worry about the build ups of things on the plants.


chlorine is added to every municipal water supply. i'm pretty sure it's defined as consumable product. 

are you concerned about dihydrogen monoxide poisoning too?


----------



## LordRalh3 (Mar 14, 2016)

Noone is getting sued because their using chlorine... They are getting sued for pesticides and mold in the buds you bonehead... Everyone on city water has chlorine or chloramine


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 14, 2016)

Chlorine is a micronutrient. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://ucanr.edu/repositoryfiles/ca1009p10-64551.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwj0iP_u5MHLAhUB5mMKHe5pDLgQFgghMAE&usg=AFQjCNEd7JlKTqBzzcsk2n-468aOpU7zOA&sig2=-XKlUY8GT5ytUIfqGSlFBQ


----------



## taproot (Mar 15, 2016)

NVGrower said:


> You people pool shocking and adding bleach to your resivours and using non-consumable product for your medical plants are the reasons why all these people are getting sued and you'll have super tight regulations one day. If your growing in a non medical state damn I feel sorry for your unsuspecting consumers. I smoke 2 oz a week roughly and with that much I really worry about the build ups of things on the plants.


First, It's pool shock because it's extremely concentrated hence the shock; I'm hoping you paid attention to the recipe which was only a little chlorine in the end due to mixing and using it so diluted. This is why one bag last so long. You can't use it in high concentrations or it will shock the plant due to too much chlorine. I'm hoping you also realize it's pure chlorine and nothing else, nobody is promoting using any chemicals.

Second, chlorine evaporates very quickly and there is probably no trace at all in the final product; if you flush you wouldn't have anything anyways but I'm betting even without flushing the finished bud would not have anything left. The water you drink should worry you more; but without it you'd have disease on large scale water efforts such as a city. The ferts usually have more chemicals in it than this. If you're swimming right after shocking your pool you need to stop . As already stated commercial grows use it to control things even in organic situations ..after all chlorine is a natural ion.

Have you researched this or just going off how you feel; not everything is how it seems so please look into it and study. You can save yourself from having to spend lots of money on special guards and bennies and have a nice clean healthy crop.


----------



## PrinsesS (Mar 15, 2016)

Bleach cured a root rot problem in my aerogarden at a ratio of 1 tsp per gallon per week. It had no ill effects on the plants, and the roots took off like crazy with 2x as many new roots exploding out of the rotten ones. I wouldn't worry about using it as long as you use a low concentration, maybe 1/2 tsp per gallon for a healthy plant.


----------



## taproot (Mar 15, 2016)

PrinsesS said:


> Bleach cured a root rot problem in my aerogarden at a ratio of 1 tsp per gallon per week. It had no ill effects on the plants, and the roots took off like crazy with 2x as many new roots exploding out of the rotten ones. I wouldn't worry about using it as long as you use a low concentration, maybe 1/2 tsp per gallon for a healthy plant.


She is the know! If you don't believe us believe her.


----------



## StevieG916420 (Jan 13, 2019)

William1976 said:


> Hello, I have resorted to adding 8 drops per gallon of bleach to my 5 gallon bubble bucket after battling the slime. After researching, it seems to have no ill effect to the plant. Just curious if anyone else has used bleach and if so at what strength? How was your results?
> 
> I have tried H2O2 30ml/gal at 17.5% NO HELP
> 
> ...




Are you using clay pebbles? Make sure there coverd to block the light. Had the same issue and tried everything then i realized it was from the light leaking in. Once i covered my pebbles h202 cleared it up


----------



## shawnery (Jan 13, 2019)

Blast from the past!


----------

